# Code P0299



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> Has anyone gotten this code before. P0299 its a turbo problem. Could this be connected to the coolant problem seeing as how the turbo is coolant
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App



llullo1,
Is your vehicle currently at the dealership? If it is not I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

The light has turn off now. Does the warranty cover this even if im passed 36000 miles

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

P0299 is a turbo underboost code IIRC. It will be covered. Powertrains good til 60k.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> The light has turn off now. Does the warranty cover this even if im passed 36000 miles
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App



llullo1,
You will have to take your vehicle into the dealership and have them look into this for you. They have to diagnose the problem and then they can let you know if it will be covered under warranty. The Bumper to Bumper warranty is 3yr/36,000 mile and the Powertrain warranty is 5yr/100,000 miles. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With the advent of the EPA specification for OBD II, least the diagnostic connector is the same, but various manufacturers have played games with the codes. And practically all generic scanners have joined the comedy crowd. 

To be at least little more specific, should specify the engine in your vehicle, don't leave it to assuming you have the 1.4 L turbo. Since this engine in the USA is only in its second year, really difficult to state if this code does relate to turbo problems. GM Tech II scanners are constantly being updated for new vehicle models.

It would also be good if you specified exactly how you received your P0299 code, was this from the DIC? Again you leave us guessing.

P0299 Code did start in around 2007 with the Cobalt turbo and was related to a damaged nipple on the waste gate valve or the rubber vacuum hose attached to it. The Cruze added an electrical solenoid valve in series with the vacuum line that has an electrical connector connected to it. That could also be the problem.

Anyone playing around down there, oil change perhaps, dropping a wrench?

This stuff changes each and every model year and is enough to drive any guy nuts. Ha, Henry Ford stuck with his crazy door buzzer ignition vibrators for 17 years because he didn't want to pay Charles Kettering royalties. But at least it was 17 years of stability until Kettering's patent ran out. 

Same with RCA, took them 17 years before the RIAA approved their 45 rpm record with a big hole in the middle. But today, formats are changing every five minutes. In 1984 their was only nine basic alternator regulators that could handle 95% of the market at the time. Today, even though the function is identical, over 4,000 different models. And one wonders why the parts costs are so high.

With waste gate problems, what about driveability problems, certainly would have noticed a lack of performance, also good to post the symptoms.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> With the advent of the EPA specification for OBD II, least the diagnostic connector is the same, but various manufacturers have played games with the codes. And practically all generic scanners have joined the comedy crowd.
> 
> To be at least little more specific, should specify the engine in your vehicle, don't leave it to assuming you have the 1.4 L turbo. Since this engine in the USA is only in its second year, really difficult to state if this code does relate to turbo problems. GM Tech II scanners are constantly being updated for new vehicle models.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, the Cobalt SS Turbo didn't come out until 2008, 2007 was still supercharged


----------

